# Chufa/Nutsedge



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I copied this from another site. 

Wyant Speaks Out On Nutsedge
Today, Michigan Department of Agriculture (MDA) Director Dan WYANT issued a yellow nutsedge message to state residents, particularly wildlife enthusiasts and farmers. 

"It has come to our attention that a popular product being planted in the spring to feed wildlife in the fall and winter is actually an illegal plant," Wyant said. "We have discovered that sporting goods retailers around the state have been selling the propagative parts of the prohibited noxious weed, yellow nutsedge, as a food plot material for a variety of wildlife." 

According to Wyant, yellow nutsedge (Cyperus esculentus) is a serious pest in agricultural areas as it threatens to reduce yields. He said it is a perennial weed that can be very difficult, and expensive to control, and requires the use of additional pesticides when it invades farm crops. 

MDA officials warn that several suppliers, using a variety of brand names, are selling the small tubers under the common name chufa. Other names are chufa flatsedge and chufa tigernut. Consumers that may have purchased the product are encouraged to return it to the retailer. 

State inspectors are advising retailers found to be selling the product to stop doing so and return the product to the manufacturer. Retailers are being told that if they voluntarily cooperate with MDA to stop selling this product they will not face regulatory actions.


----------

